

What are some cool batch file program codes? - smxpctr

Comment your batch file codes,and scripts that seem cool, and shareable. OR Where i can find a batch file command directory.
======
dalke
"batch files" like bash scripts? Look in your system directories for some. A
quick Google search found <http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/> and there are many
others.

Or do you mean IBM mainframe batch programming, like with JCL? I've never had
to deal with that system. That domain isn't really part of the free/open
source culture and I can't find a good source of example programs. Lots of
IBMers also use REXX, and there are 71 projects on Sourceforge in REXX (
[http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/?&fq%5B%5D=trove%3A17...](http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/?&fq%5B%5D=trove%3A179)
)

Or perhaps you mean DOS batch programming? I hear that Windows is moving
towards PowerShell. However, I know about as much of this field as I do JCL.

------
rorrr
Have you tried using Google?

